# Won't move over when hacking down the road.



## AmyHack (19 February 2013)

Hi there,

Just wanted some advice really. Have just started loaning an older horse as I'm getting back into riding after a few years out for university. I've only ridden him twice, and out on the roads as there is no school where he is, and the ground in the field is way too wet. The first time I went with his owner on foot, and the second with her on her other horse.

My problem is that he doesn't like walking at the side of the road. The roads are fairly quiet, and he isn't spooky or bothered by any of the traffic, he just doesn't like moving out of the way for cars to come past. At the moment, im trying steering with my left rein and trying to push him over with my right leg, but he just turns his head to the left and sticks his bum out into the road. Tried holding my right rein, but just doesn't do anything, he is quite happy pootling along in the middle! 

Any ideas or things that I should be doing would be great. As I've said I'm jsut getting back into it, but eventually I would like to go out on my own, but need to feel 100% in control. (he is in no way 'out of control' as he is a very sensible sane horse, just too close to the cars for my liking)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## *hic* (19 February 2013)

Try leg yielding, you turn his head slightly away from the direction you want to go (to the right in this case), bring your right leg back behind the girth and push him over with it. Take a stick with you and back up your right leg with this if he doesn't move over.


----------



## Tammytoo (19 February 2013)

Agree with Dee O'dorant.

Does he do this with his owner?  If not have a little chat with her about it and ask her for advice - I'm sure she won't mind.  You've been out of the saddle for a while so you've lost your core strength and it takes a while to build this back up.


----------



## YH31 (20 February 2013)

Would try leg yielding backwards and forward alot when there is no traffic about. May take you a long distance forward to get him over sidways to start with.  Then as soon as he's at the side ask him to leg yield back out again to his comfort zone (this is his reward) - make sure you ask with a definite aid and don't just let him drift back out.  Then leg yield back to the side again. Zig zag in and out lots and lots.  Try nudging with the leg rather than constant leg pressure.  You'll gradually find he moves over quicker and quicker then you can start asking him to stay at the side for longer and longer before you ask him to move back out again.  Lots of practice when there is no traffic will avoid the temptation to give too strong aids and get in a bit of a row because there's a car up you bum.  Good luck.


----------



## AmyHack (20 February 2013)

Thanks guys, will try and practice some leg yielding, and will talk to her. Just didn't want to sound stupid but I know its far better to ask!


----------



## Lothmorwel (21 February 2013)

Does he know what you're asking? Some horses simply ignore new riders but others may not know what's going on. My horse is fine but likes the middle of the road on a particular part of our hack - I've noticed at that part the road has a steep camber on it and must be annoying to walk with one set of legs lower than the other! As long as it's quiet I don't mind and she will move over if asked. Sounds like you need to spend more time together, ask the owner and maybe do some leg yielding from the ground first so he gets the gist of moving over when pressure is applied where your leg is whilst on board.


----------



## Mellis (21 February 2013)

The horse is pivoting as you are asking with the wrong rein anyway. To get a horse to move you need him straight it is the shoulder you need to control not his nose. Right rein and right leg at the girth. Keep him forward and straight , then ask him to move to left. He may dislike the camber at the edge of the road. Many horses do not like riding done the edge where the camber is steep. Think of bending one end of a stick, if you pull one end the opposite flicks the opposite direction, as do stiff horses. Horses need to go between both reins and legs to be directed. One rein asks and the other limits the degree of bend, the legs keep the body straight.


----------



## Kat (21 February 2013)

You have had good advice regarding the correct aids, but two other points to consider. 

1. Many driving horses are trained not to walk in the gutter, as it would put the cart/carriage up the kerb or on the verge. If the horse is a ride and drive or has spent time driving in the past you may struggle to get him over other than when something is actually coming toward you. I used to ride a horse who had been mainly driven (in a team) for most of his life and he always walked a set distance from the edge of the road, to leave room for the carriage and the other horse. On our narrow lanes that meant he went right down the middle. I basically had to put up with it and just move him over if something came the other way. He would leg yeild beautifully in the school but on the road he liked to hold his position. It was great actually for getting traffic to respect us. 

2. Sometimes horses don't want to walk on the edge of the road because they have a physical problem and the camber of the road makes walking at the side uncomfortable. If he does this with his owner it would be worth gently suggesting a vet/physio check.


----------



## Blythwind (22 February 2013)

Ditto what others have said - does he do it with the owner or just you? He may have some sort of bilateral lameness (both front feet) which means he doesnt want to walk on the camber of the road.  My 24yr old was the same, and had changes in his coffin joints...


----------



## poiuytrewq (24 February 2013)

Agree with the leg yielding. It could also just simply be a case of getting to know each other. My daughter started riding a new horse recently and the first time I figured it would be no good as she seemed so lazy and unresponsive, a couple of weeks later they are cantering over bounce fences! I was stunned- she just learnt the right buttons to push.
He sounds like a lovely horse, Im sure if you follow the above advice the others have given you will crack it! x


----------



## Gentle_Warrior (24 February 2013)

Kat said:



			2. Sometimes horses don't want to walk on the edge of the road because they have a physical problem and the camber of the road makes walking at the side uncomfortable. If he does this with his owner it would be worth gently suggesting a vet/physio check.
		
Click to expand...

as above, mine does this at 21yrs due to years of wear and tear.  He is reluncatant to be at the side if there is a camber in the road.  He will and does move over if needed though.  If it is a quiet lane, I allow him to walk in the middle for his own comfort.


----------



## autumn7 (25 February 2013)

Same here, I haven't been able to ride my now 27 yr old arthritic horse on roads for the past two years due to her reluctance to move from the centre of the road. I now have to trailer her out to off road trails where she can place her feet where she chooses. Just wasn't practical to pootle down the centre of country lanes any more and it took forever to move her to the edge when vehicles approached. Even a slight camber was obviously uncomfortable for her. Could your horse be arthritic?


----------



## AmyHack (5 March 2013)

Thanks for all our suggestion guys. I talked to his owner and actually rode out with her at the weekend. I looked at the cambers down all the roads we take and they are all pretty flat, but thanks for making me aware of that, as I'll watch out from now on. Even if not the camber I think he may be a little sore on some parts of the road that are more 'gravelly' than others, as he has been out on grass all winter and his feet are probably pretty sore. The owner has some boots which we will try next time, as he is unshod. 

Apart from that, he was still trying to get over to the right. His owner says it may be because he hasn't done too much road work through the winter and he is getting back used to it. Her tips were to squeeze with my right leg instead of kicking - didn't make much of a difference, imagine where I wanted to be on the road - again not much of a difference, and next time take a long schooling whip to back up my leg, (which was mentioned by one of you lovely lot). All good points and I can see where she is coming from, but not all that effective (although, I have yet to try carrying a stick).

I think I will just have to persevere with the practising and strengthening my leg. Maybe do some work from the ground on leg yielding, we don't have a school though and the field isn't great, so might have to lead him to a quiet road or track and practise there (would this be safe if I put his hi-vis things on?). 

Any other suggestions would be great, I've kind of lost my nerve now, as I had a cyclist have a go at me on Sunday and shout at me for not being on the left of the road 

Thanks for all the comments so far, greatly appreciated!

Amy


----------



## AmyHack (5 March 2013)

Kat said:



			You have had good advice regarding the correct aids, but two other points to consider. 

1. Many driving horses are trained not to walk in the gutter, as it would put the cart/carriage up the kerb or on the verge. If the horse is a ride and drive or has spent time driving in the past you may struggle to get him over other than when something is actually coming toward you. I used to ride a horse who had been mainly driven (in a team) for most of his life and he always walked a set distance from the edge of the road, to leave room for the carriage and the other horse. On our narrow lanes that meant he went right down the middle. I basically had to put up with it and just move him over if something came the other way. He would leg yeild beautifully in the school but on the road he liked to hold his position. It was great actually for getting traffic to respect us. 
QUOTE]

Ps. Thanks Kat, this idea is very interesting. His past history is unknown to the owner, however it is unlikely that he has been driven as he is a very light tb type. She thinks he may have been raced as a youngster.
		
Click to expand...


----------

